# Taurus Ti .357



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I had been wanting to add a revolver to my collection and was thinking .357. I liked the looks of the Taurus 608 and had kinda been looking. I stopped by Gander Mtn. this morning and they had this titanium .357 on clearance and I took it home. I'm working range master tomorrow so I'll get to test it out :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

:smt023

I like the more subdued look of the titanium as compared to stainless.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the ti look as well. It's pretty light too, 24oz empty.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

We were so busy at the range yesterday I was only able to send about 12 rounds down range and it felt pretty good shooting .38's. The sight picture is a little different and *felt* like I was pointing low. I plan to make a trip back to the range tomorrow after work and spend some quality time with it.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Got to spend some time at the range yesterday. The Taurus shoots very nice. Shooting .38's, RN and SWC, it grouped very well. I did have a problem with it locking up a couple of times, it was like the key lock was turned and the hammer would not cock. After a bit of fiddling it would start back working fine. I'm hoping it was because I had not done anything to it since taking it from the box and the good cleaning and lubing last night will take care of the problem.

My wife has started going to the range with me, yesterday was her 3rd trip. She has shot most all my pistols and she shoots some better than others but hasn't really found "her" gun. Well, I think she may have found it. She loved the Ti .357, not very heavy and didn't have much "kick". Not too bad for her 3rd trip to the range.

From 7 yds


----------

